# Baby Woodies!



## *Amber* (Jul 31, 2013)

I was brought 2 baby Woodies last night after a tree had been cut down, and the babies fell to the ground! They both seem ok, so I've been feeding them. I guess they are around 8 or 9 days, but if anyone thinks different, please let me know.


----------

